# Liga Privada T52 Flying Pig Cigar Review - Flying Pig



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Loved the LP T52. Can be a little hard to find, but it's a great smokes and worth the wait.

Read the full review here: Liga Privada T52 Flying Pig Cigar Review - Flying Pig


----------

